
I found a 17-year-old file still available for download on Adobe’s site - restlessdesign
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=1
======
objclxt
That's not _that_ old - Apple still has downloads going back to the Apple
IIGS, some 21 odd years ago.

[http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html](http://www.info.apple.com/support/oldersoftwarelist.html)

~~~
kibibu
> DOS-Windows/QuickTime/IndeoVideo5.zip

A large number of bad memories just flooded back

~~~
ca98am79
The download didn't work for me - says it is not found

------
restlessdesign
A cool thing you’ll notice in these PostScript files: seemingly random number
sets. These are actually units of measurement specified in points! 612 x 792
points == 8.5 x 11 inches

------
jasonlotito
Considering the age of some print shops hardware and software, this doesn't
come as a surprise.

------
DiabloD3
Its kinda weird that this is the coolest thing I've seen all day.

